# New Mirage S



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all. This is my first post on the site. I found this site while doing research for a road bike. I have a mountain bike but wanted a road bike for those times the trails are wet and I'm unable to ride them plus I have some buddies that only have road bikes and it sucks trying to keep with them with a mountain bike. I visited several LBS to see what they had but everything was higher than what I wanted to pay since this is a secondary bike. While researching, I found the BD website and started looking there. I pulled the plug and ordered a Mirage S. I think this bike fits all my needs (for now). I ordered the bike on Monday and it arrived today (after a layover in Houston due to bad weather). The bike arrived and I immediately started assembling it. The assembly took about 20-30 minutes. The bike arrived with no damages. I went for a ride and the bike rides great. The only "issue" i have is that the high gear is not working right. I'm going to my LBS to have them adjust the rear derailleur. The brakes are good and the wheels are true. It's been a while since I've ridden a road bike so it felt a little different since I'm used to riding a mountain bike but I was able to adjust to it and it felt good. I was keeping up and passing my buddies who have Specialized and Trek road bikes that cost a lot more than mine. They were impressed with the bike and the price. I understand that this is an "entry"/"low end" road bike but it fits my needs just fine. I know I will have to upgrade some components but so far I'm really liking this bike and look forward to riding the wheels off of it!


----------



## Meteo (Apr 18, 2015)

Im thinking of buying this exact bike. How much does it weigh? Is the seat comfortable? What pedals did it come with? Do you feel that 14 speed is enough?


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

If you have the money, look at the Grand Record. It's $649 and it comes with better components and it's a 27 speed. I don't know how much it actually weighs. I think it's somewhere in the low 20's. The seat is not uncomfortable but I'm pretty sure I'll be changing it. It came with platform pedals but I switch them for Shimano PD-M520 I had on my mountain bike. The 14 speed is ok, but I think I'm going to change it to either 9 or 10 speed. I think the two gears in the front is good. The bike is a good starter road bike.


----------

